# Easy-Eye Wraps



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Another great Michigan based company is Easy-Eye Archery Products Inc. located in Hillsdale, MI. The President is Patsy Roden and has been family owned since October of 2000.
I called and spoke to Patsy about what I was looking to do and she began to give me some history of their company. I was excited to hear she would send me some of their wraps for me to try.
When the wraps arrived I opened the box to find wraps for anyone, male or female, adult or child. I took two arrows that I had and as I reached for a scraper I noticed unlike another company they don’t have a proprietary scraper but common blades made with a notch to use to scrape your arrows. Using your own knife allowing you to buy only blade refills. I have to say the blades worked better and are cheaper than having to purchase the whole blade and handle. The blades did a great job scrapping the shafts and now came the fun part.
They sent a nice pad that resembles a keyboard wrist pad to use to roll the wrap onto the shaft. This does make it nicer but not necessary. I followed the directions on their website. I placed the wrap on the pad and lined it up with the nock end of the shaft then slid the other end up just until it touched the wrap and rolled. It came out perfect.
Now to see how well they would stick. I let them sit for a day or so outside and then took them and shot them through a 2 inch piece of foam insulation and straw bails. Then doubled that up to make it a 4 inch thick piece and shot through again and the wrap stayed on and I lost 1 fletching during this test. I tried 4 times and never got the wrap to peel. I also forgot to note that I even went as far as not to clean one shaft to see how that would affect the adhesiveness of the wrap as well. Both held up very well after quite a few shots. Reading their story that was published sometime ago in Inside Archery. I read that one person went as far as to leave the arrow outside from fall to spring with the wrap on it never to have the wrap peel. Says a lot for these wraps so don’t be fooled by the impersonators get the original Eze-Crest *Arrow Wraps™.
Article Written by:
Gary Elliott​*Note: Always check you arrow shafts before shooting
A statement was made to me about wraps and the fact that they conceal a bad or cracked shaft. If an arrow hits something the damage usually will occur at point of impact or mid way up on the shaft. Not to say it is not possible. Rarely at the fletching end of the shaft. If so, it seems the wrap would add strength in that case.


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with the impact theory except when target practice and you hit one on the noc good chance of damage if not using bulldog collars.I have these on my carbon express arrows and so far they have done the job of protecting the noc end.You will blow up the noc but not the arrow


----------

